# Droid X Official GingerBread



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

My friend who has the DX came to me at 1:30 am (approx) and said his phone had a popup about an update. He doesnt know much about the phone yet so he comes to me. He is stock not rooted and it was an official OTA to 2.3.3 gingerbread!

It has the RED "M" logo at boot and all! the notification bar looks much better than all of the custom GB ROMS.

I wish this would help my Droid 1 get a better version of GB, meanwhile I'll be rockin Peter Alfonso's GPA16 the best GB ROM out there.

Peter Alfonso


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought GB for the DX rolled out weeks ago ?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

it did. lol


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol sorry yeah gb has been out for a while : P

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA best lolz ive had in a while


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

I did hear there would be a .602 patch update being pushed OTA soon by VZW, though.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure if trolling or.... I don't even... ROFLRORLFORRLRODLDMDJSJDSOSMFFORLFFL


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

:-D this made me smile


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys, no need to be rude to the OP. He doesn't own an X so he didn't know, and he was just trying to be helpful. Laughing at people for making posts doesn't really help anyone. I don't know about you all, but I'd like this place to be supportive and conducive to asking questions and learning about Android.
Sorry, I'm not trying to be a Moderator but I just thought it needed to be said.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Guys, no need to be rude to the OP. He doesn't own an X so he didn't know, and he was just trying to be helpful. Laughing at people for making posts doesn't really help anyone. I don't know about you all, but I'd like this place to be supportive and conducive to asking questions and learning about Android.
> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a Moderator but I just thought it needed to be said.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


In addition, I never knew Gingerbread came out for the Droid X while I was still on stock Froyo until I got bored one day and decided to click the check for updates option. If boredom hadn't of stuck, I don't think I would've known about it.  In fact, searching GB information on the net before upgrading to the OTA is what led me to the root community. Prior to that, I really didn't know or do much to my phone. I agree, especially since it's an unrealistic to expect everyone to keep up on Android news.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

With that said, it's hard to determine whether or not the OP is trolling.  My first vibe was troll, but you can never tell these days.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> With that said, it's hard to determine whether or not the OP is trolling.  My first vibe was troll, but you can never tell these days.


Very true. We probably scared the OP away so we may never know!


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> Guys, no need to be rude to the OP. He doesn't own an X so he didn't know, and he was just trying to be helpful. Laughing at people for making posts doesn't really help anyone. I don't know about you all, but I'd like this place to be supportive and conducive to asking questions and learning about Android.
> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a Moderator but I just thought it needed to be said.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Yea, that'll teach us to laugh at what's funny :3


----------

